# 61 AMC(Huffy)



## 13 Rubi (Nov 22, 2020)

Hi everyone!  I am Mike from Hobart, IN.  I found this bike in a dumpster a little over a month ago.  After some serious work on the chrome, horn, and front and rear lights, I am pretty pleased with the results.  Thanks for having me.


----------



## ian (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice find! I'm always out and about in the alleys looking for this type of treasure!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice find really sharp bike. Black is always in style.


----------



## stoney (Nov 22, 2020)

Good save Mike, great work.


----------



## new2olbikes (Dec 9, 2020)

Very nice work! and a very nice bike to do it on too.  Thanks for posting...


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cool bike & nice save & find , i am a fellow dumpster diver as well , you never know what you may find , good job on the bike , thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice work - found my kickback Schwinn speedster in a dumpster years ago.


----------



## bikerbluz (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice save and welcome!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Feb 3, 2021)

What did you use to clean up the lights and chrome? I rescued a project bike that has serious corrosion.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (Feb 28, 2021)

Nice! Where's that dumpster when I need one?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 6, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> What did you use to clean up the lights and chrome? I rescued a project bike that has serious corrosion.
> 
> View attachment 1351093



I have a near identical bike. The chrome on those fenders is really thin, wouldn't expect them to clean up much.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice save!


----------



## Upchuck79 (Mar 7, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I have a near identical bike. The chrome on those fenders is really thin, wouldn't expect them to clean up much.



Agree - I decided not to attempt and sold as is. Have too many other projects and this Roadmaster did not make the list


----------

